# I need help telling the barn manager....



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Explain how you feel about it, dont use excuses like "its a choking hazard". Its best to be honest. If the barn manager gets ticked about that then they have some issues and you might want to change barns. Barn managers work for YOU. YOU are the costumer, you have a right to have done and not done to your horse as you please. If they take offense, im sure that will be just the start of your problems there. Good luck! And just be honest =]


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I would not consider a peppermint a choking hazard for a horse. Heck, I have swallowed one whole by mistake more than once in my life.
Even if they did choke on one the candy would dissolve pretty quickly.


Time to put on your big girl panties and simply say to the barn manager that you do not want Dobbin having treats.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

i would kill for the barns i was out to treat my horses to peppermints! i dont understand why its an issue? but no they arent a choking hazard my boys and all my other horses at the barns ive managed got them to and i never had a problem. if u dont like it then just tell her, just say i would prefer it if you did not give them any treats they are on a strict no treat diet or something to that affect


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

The only reason I would have a problem with it is because it can /will turn your horse into a treat mongrel and next thing you know you'll wonder why he all of a sudden starts biting. A barn owner/manager should know that. He probably doesn't mean any harm by it. Just flat out tell him no treats for your horse.:wink:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Mingiz said:


> The only reason I would have a problem with it is because it *can /will* turn your horse into a treat mongrel and next thing you know you'll wonder why he all of a sudden starts biting. A barn owner/manager should know that. He probably doesn't mean any harm by it. Just flat out tell him no treats for your horse.:wink:


How about it MAY turn your horse into a "treat mongrel"? I've given all of my horses tons of treats over the years right from my hand and plenty of times for no reason at all. They've never started biting or harassing me for treats. Heck at the very least I've had great results from it. My horses always come over to say hi when I'm around the barn. Half the time they get treats other times just a scratch. 

In my opinion it's all in YOUR attitude. If you act like a pushover they may start biting you and pushing you around. Act like the calm confident leader they want and it doesn't matter how many treats you give them. To me that's kind of like saying "don't pet your horse, he'll end up liking it too much and start pushing you over to get rubbed." Now if the horse starts to get pushy, you move them back and let them know it isn't acceptable. If you nip any disrespect in the bud immediately it shouldn't escalate to biting. *Disclaimer, I'm sure there are horses out their you can't give treats too because of behavioral reasons, but I think they're the minority. 

Sorry off topic. OP they're your horses, if you don't want someone giving them treats tell them so. I give plenty of directions to people around my horses and expect them to be followed (everything from treats, feeding, scratches, riding, and leading). Be calm, confident, and polite. If he asks for a reason tell him whatever your reason is. 

Just curious, what is your reason?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

FoxyRoxy1507 said:


> i would kill for the barns i was out to treat my horses to peppermints! *i dont understand why its an issue?* but no they arent a choking hazard my boys and all my other horses at the barns ive managed got them to and i never had a problem. if u dont like it then just tell her, just say i would prefer it if you did not give them any treats they are on a strict no treat diet or something to that affect


The issue is, she doesnt want her horse being fed treats, plain and simple.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just be completely honest. Tell him that you really don't like your horses getting treats, especially if they are hand fed or if you have a different reason, just tell him. Most people are understanding about that and if you don't tell him, how can he know that you don't like it?


----------



## 22ponygirl527 (Mar 11, 2010)

[QUOTE Just curious, what is your reason?[/QUOTE]

My reply is that I just don't want people messing with my horses, especially when I'm not around.


----------



## 22ponygirl527 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Hooray no problem*

While I was out to the barn today I had a chance to ask him 
(very politely ) not to feed treats to my girls, and- he was just fine with it. 
So happy ending......


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Ahhh, understandable. I'm pretty "picky" about that too. Luckily I keep mine at home so I don't need to worry about it. I like to know how people are interacting with my horses and frankly I have to correct enough bad habits while I'm standing there I can't imagine what people would be doing if I wasn't there! 

Good for you for talking to him though.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I think "Because I don't want people messing with my horses" is a little toooo honest lol. Lieing can be a good thing sometimes.. that makes you sound a little over-bearing and possessive. 

You can say, "Hey Bob, Dobbin is getting mouthy. Do me a favor and nix the peppermints for a while."


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

My horse is an evil hound with treats. She gets to excited and uses her teeth to grab em. We had two people who always came in and gave horses treats and that just made Gypsy worse. I just put a note on the small white board thing that was on her stall. It was in red ink but asked nicely not to give treats. It works if you cant actually catch the person in the act to explain why.

Glad things worked out with the manager


----------

